# E-System Laptop 1201 Wireless Driver



## pjh1981 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, tried downloading the drivers from http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={43f62478-2091-4ec2-bca7-75ddbb9199c4}&CatID={46bb64e8-4441-4d87-89e5-a5cf33512c2f} but having no joy with my wireless net, says "unknown device" can anyone help pls


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please ID thie driver for me?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors (yellow!)

On these errors, also please do this
Right click on the error>Properties>Details tab
Scroll down to Hardware ID
Post the info you find.

Do this for each error you have.


I am assuming you are running Vista.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

